# A Vizsla's welcome!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Just wanted to post what we go through every time we leave our home for a few hours and come back to our loving Whistler. This is a pretty mild "homecoming", usually he's a lot wilder and it lasts a few minutes! I'll try to catch him in the next few weeks a different moments... I'm sure you have funny videos to share!!

http://youtu.be/b05QGMU4Nm4


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How cute!! He acts like you've been gone for weeks and weeks... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Lol!! Love how the cats just like geez buddy what's all the fuss about ha ha!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ah he's definitely a nutjob... And this is a milder version... Wait til I get a round where he's all worked up!!


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

My V does the same thing! I half love it and half hate it! 

I love that he missed us so much, but hes in a stage where he pees out of excitement -_- not loving that at the moment nor the jumping which we are working on.

But I cant get enough of his "wiggle butt" as I call it! Seems like yours has the same thing so cute!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

AT,

He just 'Looooove's you'.......,,,

And he's just telling you how much.....    

Hobbsy


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha Hobbsy... More like obsessed!! Love him that way, until he fixes on my food... 😜


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I just wish my Wife would greet my like my Darcy.. ;D well apart from the peeing on my feet..


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome video!! Our boys are the same way. Whether we're gone 10 minutes or 2 hours, they act like they haven't seen us for 10 years!


----------

